# Smoking Frog



## smokeguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Sort of anyway. 
Went to plug in the MES and found out I already had a buddy waiting for me to get to it. 
You know it's good if they're camping out waiting for the next batch!


----------



## alx (Oct 22, 2009)

Man that is a green frog.The ones my cat brings me from the pond a 1/4 mile away sure arent that perty


----------



## ronp (Oct 23, 2009)

Thats cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 23, 2009)

He's just hanging out, too cool.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 23, 2009)

Sure that isn't a poison dart frog waiting to get revenge for one of his relatives... LOL


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 23, 2009)

We in Fla are very used to the gren tree frog and they are everywherearound here. We have a few that live in certain places like in the cabinet that I store some of my cooking pots (outside of course) in. You just open it and he'll come walking out to say hi and then he's brake to where he was hiding. Their pretty cool round here.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 23, 2009)

lol  I had to look! I love smoked frog legs.


----------



## bluefrog (Oct 23, 2009)

We have lots of those tree frogs in this part of Florida also,  They drive my dogs nuts by climbing around on the glass door to the deck in the evening looking for bugs attracted to the light.

Scott


----------

